# Life appreciation day



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Lo will be having a life appreciation day.  Has anyone taken a cake or food/drink to it to celebrate?  Also we want to give gifts to 2 people significant in lo's life before she was placed with us.  Any suggestions?  Thanks x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi ultraFB

Where I am our life appreciation days are more of a jazzed up name for all those involved to sit in one room and you to ask questions, it's not really been a celebration of LO life so no cake or food involved. 

Gift wise, special quotes in a small frame? Xx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi

Where we are it was more of a sit down meeting, our social workers did provide some biscuits but I don't think anyone touched them.
Like little poppy ours was more a chance for questions to be fired out...

We did buy gifts and have a cake for court celebration day though x


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

We were the same. A good but long day in a room hearing pretty challenging things about LO's past from many people who had been involved in their lives. Social workers provided lunch and biscuits.  For us it was really useful but also pretty gruelling to hear the good, the bad and the ugly. We saved our gifts for post placement and celebration day. Ours was before matching panel so we didn't want to preempt anything! 
Good luck!


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for your messages everyone.  I've decided to leave the food bit but will be taking pictures before she was placed with us and since she has been x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

The coordinator provided refreshments so glad I didn't bring any.  The photo album went down well especially with people who hadn't seen lo in a while.  All in all a very nice day x


----------

